# IGF LR3 Blood Test Results!!



## Spongy (Apr 27, 2012)

Baseline was 197.
100mcg im injection.  Tested 3 hours post injection.


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 27, 2012)

U were taking 4ius with igf at 225?   That's bad should be around 400


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 28, 2012)

sorry man. .


----------



## Zeek (Apr 28, 2012)

He was only on IGF for this test.  Not much of a raise from baseline at all


----------



## Hurt (Apr 28, 2012)

Spongy you might wanna edit your name out of the top there (part of the file name)


----------



## PVL (May 1, 2012)

thats why i stick to tablets.......way easier to determine if its potent.


----------



## PVL (May 1, 2012)

PVL said:


> thats why i stick to tablets.......way easier to determine if its potent.



try OSTARINE!!!


----------



## SFGiants (May 1, 2012)

Don't you have to be running IGF for a bit to get a good test?


----------



## Curiosity (May 17, 2012)

I'd have to agree with hurt there sponge.....


----------



## Zeek (May 17, 2012)

No SF a few days timeis plenty to build up IGF-1 levels.

 same with hgh  IGF levels are elevated soon after the first injectiona nd continue to build up for 3 hrs and then hold a while and decline slightly at around the 6 hour mark. in some guys they will even stay elevated well past 12 hrs!

 The serum testing while I have less experience with follows a similar pattern at least initially. It drops off quicker than IGF though


----------



## beasto (May 17, 2012)

What brand IGF were you running bro??? Curious to know!


----------



## Spongy (May 17, 2012)

Haha, I did not even notice that.  Good times!  Thank god I have a pretty generic name!



Curiosity said:


> I'd have to agree with hurt there sponge.....


----------



## Spongy (May 17, 2012)

I was running IGF LR3 from GWP.  



beasto said:


> What brand IGF were you running bro??? Curious to know!


----------



## beasto (May 17, 2012)

Hmm I ran GWP LR3 with god results. I also like Osta-Gains as well. Think I'm going to run a test because I still have some GWP LR3 sitting around.


----------



## Zeek (May 17, 2012)

Sponge the DES I tested did not come from GWP, the stuff that gave my igf level the 204 pt increase came from osta-gain and LMR.


----------



## Spongy (May 17, 2012)

Definitely run a test if you want.  Maybe I got a bad batch


----------



## beasto (May 17, 2012)

I got some similar symtoms from GWP LR3 as I did from GH...tightness in the hands and index and middle finger numb.


----------



## Pikiki (May 17, 2012)

beasto said:


> I got some similar symtoms from GWP LR3 as I did from GH...tightness in the hands and index and middle finger numb.



How you dosing Beasto?


----------



## Spongy (May 17, 2012)

So did I.  I had the most ridiculous hunger and lethargy!  That's why these results truly shocked me.  I have absolutely zero explanation.



beasto said:


> I got some similar symtoms from GWP LR3 as I did from GH...tightness in the hands and index and middle finger numb.


----------



## Zeek (May 18, 2012)

Sides do not indicate quality!  something else may be causing these sides.

 Look at hgh and all the clowns getting sore wrists and hands from IP yellow tops and then the shit tests out at 3 and 5!


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 27, 2012)

beasto said:


> I got some similar symtoms from GWP LR3 as I did from GH...tightness in the hands and index and middle finger numb.



you still thinking on testing yours....??


----------

